# Lets swap some trick of the trade



## muzzy17is (May 30, 2007)

Just wondering if you guys had any tricks you would like to share with other members.  I've always found when I share a trick with someone I learn twice as much as I already know.   Here's one for ya'

I use clothes pins with reflective tape to tape on to limbs so I can see my trail in the dark. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (May 30, 2007)

when I climb a tree for the first time and get to the right height etc. I'll take a piece of rope(cotton clothesline rope works good) and tie it around the tree either at eye level or at the top of the bar on the stand--with the knot facing me.Then if I climb that tree in the dark I can always go back to the exact same place on the tree.I got rope 30'up in a hundred trees from here to yonder.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 30, 2007)

I look for reflective cloths pins and trees with rope on them


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 30, 2007)

Just 1 More said:


> I look for reflective cloths pins and trees with rope on them


----------



## outdoordon (May 31, 2007)

*Never leave your pull rope hanging..*

I think a big mistake people make is leaving their rope hang. I think it defeats the purpose of climbing up the tree if you are going to leave something hanging with your scent all over it.


----------



## short stop (May 31, 2007)

I'll play  along : 
 Put your  hunting boots on  when you get  to wear your going  . 
  Watching people ''hunters '' at the  station wearing  their hunting boots  get a laugh  from me every time .   

 Of course I deal in the  bowhunting world  all  season long --I want/need  to be right on top of deer   .  If you were rifle hunting a powerline I guess it wouldnt make  a differnce .


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 31, 2007)

Save yourself some money on scents for your clothes. Wash them in scent free detergent and go in the backyard after they are dry and pick a handfull of fresh green pine needles. Throw them in a garbage bag with your clothes and when you wake up the next morning you will smell as fresh as a pine tree and it will be natural. Works like a charm!!


----------



## snipehunter (May 31, 2007)

I steal a couple of the wifes tampoons to use as a scent bomb.  It works great.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 31, 2007)

If you are hunting an area with multiple trails, pile a bunch of limbs and debris in the ones you don't want deer to travel. This will help funnel them closer to your location. Make it inconvienient for them.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 31, 2007)

I use bright eyes tacks or reflective twist ties and place
them about 1' off the ground....
Harder for other hunters to find my spots, and keeps my
flashlight low to the ground, and not shining into the woods
possibly spooking deer..


----------



## Hogguide (May 31, 2007)

"Feed Them and they will come" right to where you want them.
Hogguide


----------



## muddy_feet (May 31, 2007)

waterfowl:

No matter how good your blind looks from the side........birds fly.  Make sure the inside is as good as the sides.

Your face and hands shine like a Q-beam.

DON'T blow a duck call.

Let the birds pass, they'll swing by then drop in the decoys.

Learn to judge distance, and stick to it.  EX- decoys don't go 45 yards away unless you want to shoot at 50 yard birds.

Birds light into the wind.

Black coke bottles work just as good as $100.00 decoys.

Don't talk about your kills or you'll have company...includes posting about it.  (applies to all game)


----------



## NotaVegetarian (May 31, 2007)

Go in early stay late.  Try to get in the stand before the other hunters, and sit it out until after they leave.  They may push them back to you.


----------



## PIMO (May 31, 2007)

*Deer Hunting*

When it is windy, play the wind right and hunt from the ground.  It makes the hunt twice as fun when they are right on top of you.


----------



## NOYDB (May 31, 2007)

If you have trouble sitting still and fidget. Take a book. The deer will come up to see what you're reading......

Seriously, make a dust cover for your paper back so it doesn't stand out. While you read you are more still than even when you sleep. Have to learn not to get too much into the book tho. Otherwise they will be in your lap and you won't be ready.


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 31, 2007)

When I hunt out of Loc-On stands, I always remove the bottom three or four screw in steps.  I put small twigs, or sticks in the hole's the steps make.  Then the next time I hunt the stand I can easily find my original holes, and screw the steps back in very quickly.  This is especially helpful in total darkness.


----------



## Scoutman (May 31, 2007)

When you harvest a deer and need to drag it out. Cut a limb about the size of a #2 pencil, cut a slit in the septum of the deer's nose, slid in the stick, instant handle for pulling! You can also loop a rope around it and drag it. Works great on up to about 150lb deer or hogs, don't know about northern size deer. I used one on a illinois doe once and she would have eaten a GA buck.


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 31, 2007)

Prolly something all do but I'll mention it anyway.When I jump a deer or cross paths w/one I check the area for future.If they were there once they will be there again


----------



## Swamprat (May 31, 2007)

During the pre-rut or rut take 2 or 3 different grunt calls. Every grunt call will sound slightly different for a mature buck grunt. I do this quite regular with decent success, it fools the buck into thinking there is actually 2 or 3 different bucks after the same doe. Also alot easier than trying to use one of those variable tone calls and possibly having something come out not sounding to good.

Take dirt from a scrape and transport it in a ziplok bag to another area and put it on a different scrape or use to start a mock scrape. This will really get the resident bucks fired up.


----------



## DS7418 (May 31, 2007)

If I have to cross a small creek by wadeing,, especially in winter,, i will take two garbage bags in my back-pack, when i get to the creek i will find a decent dirt bottom to cross, put on the bags up to my waist and cross. When i get to the other side, i will hide them,, mark> that spot and cross back the same way later.


----------



## kevincox (May 31, 2007)

Pattern your deer but don't let them pattern you. Play the wind to your advantage and don't overhunt one area!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 31, 2007)

Browning Slayer said:


> Save yourself some money on scents for your clothes. Wash them in scent free detergent and go in the backyard after they are dry and pick a handfull of fresh green pine needles. Throw them in a garbage bag with your clothes and when you wake up the next morning you will smell as fresh as a pine tree and it will be natural. Works like a charm!!



actually I was informed by a DNR said to use the leaves and grass from you hunting club so they won't smell different.....


----------



## Robert Warnock (May 31, 2007)

Turpentine on your clothes and hat.  Pine smells natural to a deer most anywhere and it is a lot less expensive than some of the other cover scents.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 31, 2007)

Robert Warnock said:


> Turpentine on your clothes and hat.  Pine smells natural to a deer most anywhere and it is a lot less expensive than some of the other cover scents.



If you're going to do that.. just grab a handfull of green pine needls and roll then in to a ball between your hands and rub the ball all over you.. you will smell like the most potent pine tree. I do it when i'm in a stand in a pine tree.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 1, 2007)

Check to make sure there is no glare from the sun on any of your equipment.

I sound proof everything I carry to the woods.  If there is a chance of metal hitting metal I take care of it.

Here is a product that works great for your gun.  There nothing worse that your gun barrel hitting your metal stand.  

http://beartoothproducts.com/cgi/shop/detail.cgi?cat=3-Piece%20Camo%20Kit&model=Rifle

Get yourself some binoculars.  You will have to move less when you are tring to look at a something than looking through your scope which is also not safe.

Darrell


----------



## 13ptbuck (Jun 1, 2007)

I put all my clothes and boots in rubbermaid containers.  I take pine limbs and brake them up and twist the needles to get the most pine sent out of them.  Leave them in the container during the off season and your clothes will smell like the woods.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 1, 2007)

*so your the one...*



Just 1 More said:


> I look for reflective cloths pins and trees with rope on them



that would be unethical


----------



## jinx0760 (Jun 1, 2007)

*I like to...*

Use tampons for scent dispersal...
Keep clothes with pine needles...
Headlamps make climbing easier...
The wind does not matter at 45 ft....
But my number one secret........


The biggest pile of corn gets the biggest deer!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 2, 2007)

When I take a buck in rut, I check the bladder when cleaning.  If the bladder is full, I tie it off with twine and remove it and save the urine.  I use the urine on scent strips.  I freeze it and use it next season.  This has always seemed to work in conjuction with rattling and grunt calls.


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 2, 2007)

jimbo4116 said:


> When I take a buck in rut, I check the bladder when cleaning.  If the bladder is full, I tie it off with twine and remove it and save the urine.  I use the urine on scent strips.  I freeze it and use it next season.  This has always seemed to work in conjuction with rattling and grunt calls.



You  must be single..  I could just imagine telling my wife I am freezing deer ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy..  
On another note does doe urine work well or have you tried that


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 2, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> You  must be single..  I could just imagine telling my wife I am freezing deer ImadummyImadummyImadummyImadummy..
> On another note does doe urine work well or have you tried that


I have a wonderful wife, and a separate fridge and freezer for all my critter things.

Yes, but it is hard to tell if a doe is in esturus.  I have also tried  other glands.  This just the one that has given me the most sucess.


----------



## BowArrow (Jun 2, 2007)

I record my cable setting on my Summit climber for each tree I hunt on a 3x5 index card. After the first climb, I don't have to guess at the setting. I carry the card in my Jeep and preset my cables before I go to the woods.

I bought a head light last year and it is the best $25 I every spent. My bright eyes seem to shine better with the head light and it frees up one hand.

I buy clothes pins at the Dolllar store, spray them fluoresent orange and add a strip of reflective tape.

I use the stick up flags that telephone companies use to mark buried lines as trail markers when tracking my deer. The flags are highly visible and you can see the exact trail the deer is taking. I bowhunt only and normally by myself.

Tape a treble hook to all of your tree stands and use your pullup rope and hook to retreive any items you drop.

I attach my safety rope to my cable on my Summit climber with two twist ties when I start up the tree. The cable carries the rope up and down the tree without me having to pull the rope up and down the tree.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jun 2, 2007)

I like to grab branches and small limbs off the tree I'm in or around. I wedge them into the nooks and crannies on my stand. It makes my stand blend in better and almost disappear from the ground. I take a small folding saw to trim the tree on the way up. Use these limbs for putting on your stand.


----------



## firebiker (Jun 2, 2007)

*ok, heres my little trick 
during the rut, when you see what looks like a full size doe, forget what you already know and what you have been told about letting her walk and watching out for what may follow.
shoot her, shoot her and drop her as close to where you are and where you can see and just sit back and wait, why?
because you have just put out the greatest scent known to a bucks nose
if that doe is breeding ready or not, she will bring in a buck.
I have sat in the stand after shooting a doe for a couple of hours before and have seen more than one buck come in to her and I have shot several bucks coming to a downed doe.
even if you do not see another deer, you are not out anything you still have a big doe for meat  
but trust me this works and I have antlers to prove it  *


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jun 3, 2007)

jinx0760 said:


> Headlamps make climbing easier...
> secret........
> QUOTE]
> 
> Makes it easier to see the deer too


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 3, 2007)

Try dragging a deer by their hind legs. Most of the weight is in the hind quarters and if you lift them off the ground while you drag it is a lot easer. Try it you will like it!!!! Have to give credit to "gapacman" who showed me this many years ago.

"Aim small miss small"


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 3, 2007)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Try dragging a deer by their hind legs. Most of the weight is in the hind quarters and if you lift them off the ground while you drag it is a lot easer. Try it you will like it!!!! Have to give credit to "gapacman" who showed me this many years ago.
> 
> "Aim small miss small"


You are also pulling it against the natural flow of it's hair... creating resistance... Which is probably more than the initial weight you are trying to avoid to begin with...


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 3, 2007)

wash clothing in sent free soap- I line dry outside and place in large zip lock bags- matching pants/ shirts in each bag and label the bags--I never wear my hunting camo/boots while traveling to my site-- yes I get strange looks if someone sees me strip it my shorts/ long johns but I have had bucks walk downwind of me at 20 yards and never know I was there( their on my wall now)


----------



## R G (Jun 3, 2007)

When it's cold don't put your coat on before you get to where you are going to hunt, either stand or ground.  It helps to keep sweating to a minimum and will keep you warmer longer.  I also wear rubber boots, theses don't hold sent and I don't put them on until I am at least in camp.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jun 5, 2007)

Handgunner,
Try it for yourself before you think the hair will make a difference. You will find that it really makes a big difference. Much easier!!!!!!!


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 5, 2007)

When I leave my climber in the woods. I place it as high off the ground as I can reach, so deer can't come in close contact with it. If there is rain in the forecast, I will cover the seat, or pack the seat out with me.

If you leave a ladder in the woods for a long period of time. Loosen the strap, or the tree will grow into it, and make it too tight. Plus it will pull your sections apart.

If you use screw in steps. Back them out a few turns after the season, so the tree won't grow around them. 

Take note of wich way your stands face, so you can play the wind.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jun 5, 2007)

Buy a second attachment for your quiver zip tie iit to the side of your tree stand, that way you always have a place to put the darn awkward quiver and its easy to get to another arrow if you get a second chance say at hogs.  For lock on tree stand I leave the bottom few steps out and bring in the kind that you can strap to the tree, hard for someone to get into your stand to steal or use and its easy to put the strap on steps up.


ALso  about dragging a deer out....do what I do get a friend to do it.

hehehe


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 6, 2007)

when hunting thick woods, cut a trail of where you would like the deer to be.  it has worked for me everytime and I have proof on my camtrakker photos.  they are actually walking right down the trail that we cut.  just be sure not to cut too much as to not disturb the area.  be scent weary as well and remove your branches too.


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 7, 2007)

I always keep a bottle of peroxide in my pack,
( No, not for my hair). After field dressing your deer, use it to clean your hands, arms & knife. It will bubble the blood off and clean any cuts you may have incurred. It also works great to get the blood  off your atv, truck, etc.


----------



## Son (Jun 7, 2007)

*tricks*

OK, I'll tune in on this one.
Take naps in the woods often and you wont feel so tired when returning to camp.
Dust the inside of your pants and boots with medicated foot powder, the deer don't seem to mind. And it keeps out redbugs and ticks.
Vicks salve is a good cover scent.
Use pine and/or myrtle boughs for a cover scent. Take the boughs and rub them all over your clothes, then put em on the ground and destroy them with your boots. Works good, and it's free.
When you kill a deer get your buddies to drag it out while you take pictures. I call this the camera trick. It works at least once.
How many deer have I killed? Don't know, lost count at over 400 some years ago. You gotta be a super predator to be a good hunter.
Vegetarian is an Indian word that means, Poor hunter.
Just hunt and enjoy the outdoors, forget QDM.


----------



## broncobob (Jun 8, 2007)

I like to use a bungie cord to mark the height of my climbing tree stand. Early in the season I'll soak my pull rope with muscadine grape flavored alcohol. ( About 2 dozen grapes mashed up and placed in a pint of alcohol ) I use toilet paper to mark a blood trail and when the blood trail gets faint I spray everything down with peroxide as it will bubble when it comes in contact with blood no matter how small and faint the drops. I spray down with scent killer and use pine needles when hunting in pines, I'll break open accorns and rub them all over me and my back pack when hunting in hardwoods. I even use dirt for a cover scent when hunting the edge of fields. Don't over oil your gun just keep it clean with a rag and a bore snake and never, never, never oil your rifles sling. And the best trick I know is--- go in early and leave late and bring a sandwitch a book and a couple of bottles of water.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 8, 2007)

I was reluctant to post this BUT a plastic bottle of spirits (5th) with the pour insert in the neck ( I use Bacardi's rum bottles) filled with water makes a hand washing source --after you have field dressed a deer--- the pour restricter in the neck of the bottle makes the water flow out slowly so you can wash your hands free of blood


----------



## SakoL61R (Jun 9, 2007)

Great tips!, Here's one of mine.

When treestand hunting I ALWAYS carry a compass/binos and reflective material/surveyors tape to help mark the spot where I shot a critter.   Works like this (especially good on evening hunts! ):

You make the shot on a critter from your treestand at last light. 

Immediately shoot an azimuth with your compass to the spot where you last saw the deer/hog, i.e. 315 degrees.
Write the number down if you suffer from CRS like me.  Also make note of the trees/vegetation where the critter was last seen/shot.

Tack reflective material or bright surveyors tape at eye level on the side of the tree where the critter was.

From the base of the tree, start walking on the azimuth you recorded, (i.e. 315 degrees)  toward the last place you saw the critter.  When you get to the spot where you think the critter is, shoot a back azimuth to the spot your treestand was when you shot (the back azimuth of 315 would be 135 degrees).  Use a flashlight to illuminate the tape.   Move left or right until you get the correct bearing, look around for the trees/vegetation you made note of and you'll usually be withing a few feet of the blood trail/critter.

I've used this method for many years and it works extremely well , especially in the swampy, thick stuff I like to hunt in.   I'll even do it if the shot was a DRT at last light.  You'll be surprised how fast you can find your deer.


----------



## Beehaw (Jun 11, 2007)

BowArrow said:


> I attach my safety rope to my cable on my Summit climber with two twist ties when I start up the tree. The cable carries the rope up and down the tree without me having to pull the rope up and down the tree.



Now that is a great tip!  I will be doing that next year.


----------



## Beehaw (Jun 11, 2007)

PHIL M said:


> If you leave a ladder in the woods for a long period of time. Loosen the strap, or the tree will grow into it, and make it too tight. Plus it will pull your sections apart.



This doesn't pull your sections apart.  Trees grow up from the top.  If you attach something to a tree it will be in the same place forever, the tree will just grow in diameter at that spot.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Jun 12, 2007)

When it is raining hunt fields.  When it is windy hunt open areas or bottoms.  The day after a rain hunt pine thickets as deer will eat the new mushrooms that pop up in pine thickets.  Dont over hunt stands.  Stay out of your hunting areas during the off season except for one or two work days and use a tractor if you have one.  Deer will often times not be disturbed when the think only a tractor has been around.  Hunt the middle of the day even when it is very hot.  Big bucks will move in the middle of the day even when it is 90.  Another trick is wrap spare ammo in tin foil so it wont rattle and put it in your pocket.  If you put pine needles in your clothes dont leave them to long as they will sometimes mold your clothes.  Turkey hunt a field the day after you bush hog it.  Turkeys love how easy it is to catch grasshoppers after you cut it.  If you have to use a flashlight when walking, cover the lens with your hand and just let a little light through.


----------



## merc123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Something my buddy swears by, if you kill/gut a deer don't wash your clothes afterward.  I know my pants and sleeves end up with blood on them.  He swears that it helped him get nearly all his deer this past year after his first doe during bow season.

I'm skeptical, but I killed my first spike on a WMA and didn't wash my clothes after gutting it and killed another buck about 3 weeks later while archery hunting on another WMA.  Keep in mind, that prior to these two deer I had only seen 1 doe all gun season.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 13, 2007)

*Still Looking*



outdoordon said:


> I think a big mistake people make is leaving their rope hang. I think it defeats the purpose of climbing up the tree if you are going to leave something hanging with your scent all over it.



That's a nice fish......but I have to confess I almost missed the fish. The lady in the pic should have been out front.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 13, 2007)

*Tapoon*



snipehunter said:


> I steal a couple of the wifes tampoons to use as a scent bomb.  It works great.




I want to ask but am afraid to.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 13, 2007)

*Moon Hunting*

Hunt during a full moon. I mean all night long!


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 13, 2007)

If you guys have an old safety harness or a new one that doesn't have the folded up stitched in fall buffer.  (Say you do fall and when you do the harness stitching will tear a few times so you don't come to an abrupt end when the harness catches), you can also use your harness as a deer drag.  Works great and make's life a little easier getting that buck or better yet that big nanny out of the woods.

BuckyT


----------



## snipehunter (Jun 13, 2007)

whchunter said:


> I want to ask but am afraid to.



Soak them in the scent of your choice then hang from a tree.  The little string really helps hang them


----------



## SMC1967 (Oct 24, 2007)

Smoke up your Hunting Clothes with a bee Smoker. Deer down wind will never smell you!  
True Story!


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 24, 2007)

Get to your stand 30 mins b4 light..... way before the other guy's go in the woods.... if they hunt a ridge then you go to the center of the bottom below the ridge... use their scent in your favor i always find a guy who isnt as precausious as me and use them for my advantage.. (sounds bad i know)


always put your boots on when you get ready to go in the woods walking around in them at home... parking lots etc,etc gets unwanted scents on them that will be spread on the ground while walking through the woods.....

keep your hands in your pockets while scouting.... if you grab a limb then you just left your human scent/signature.....


and last but not least.........

take a gatorade bottle (empty) to relieve your urge to get down early to use the restroom and always stay just 20 mins longer


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 25, 2007)

dove/waterfowl... they can see you just as good as a deer.  limit your movement until the last possible second.

deer hunting... simplify your setup.  dont get caught fooling with a bunch of gadgets when the big boy walks in.  I take my rifle, my binos, a knife, a minimag lite.  
-Also during cold weather, lay your clothes out the night before in reverse order so that you can add your layers in order and dress quickly and efficiently.
-hone your tracking skills and try to think like a wounded deer.  don't assume every deer will be DRT.


----------



## Bone Collector (Oct 25, 2007)

I just posted this tip and then I see this thread.

Follow the link to my tip:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145234

BC


----------



## k_g_b (Oct 25, 2007)

If you hunt land where everyone always rides four wheelers to there stands try walking. I have been able to walk within 20 of deer in the past. Might not be able to shoot a monster buck but you can put meat in the freezer. Learn the lay of the land and you might get the big buck though.


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 25, 2007)

short stop said:


> I'll play  along :
> Put your  hunting boots on  when you get  to wear your going  .
> Watching people ''hunters '' at the  station wearing  their hunting boots  get a laugh  from me every time .
> 
> Of course I deal in the  bowhunting world  all  season long --I want/need  to be right on top of deer   .  If you were rifle hunting a powerline I guess it wouldnt make  a differnce .



Yep like when there standing there pumping diesel and you all know theres always a mess at the diesel pump!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 25, 2007)

I usually take my foot and kick any stick out of the path I take to the stand so that hopefully in the dark I can make it to the stand with little noise! Nothing like walkin to the stand and hearing that crack that just seems to echo through the woods!


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 25, 2007)

I keep a draw string bag on my climber. The draw string is tied to the bar so anything in the bag draws it shut. Pee bottle, gun line ect go in there. If you cannot find a camo bag, treat yourself to a big bottle of Crown Royal...just remember to save the bag and paint it.

The led red head lamps DON"T scare deer and keep you night vision.

I have a lab mutt that I have trained to track deer by using the command line "find the deer" and working trails I have made in the neighborhood by dragging a hind doe leg w/ the gland. She stays in the box at the club when I'm in the tree.
I let her work downed deer even when I find them for reinforcement. She loves it!

Saving the hind legs from does should also help in the stand. Toss one or two out where Bucky will find them. Pick them up afterward and freeze.

cw


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 25, 2007)

> I steal a couple of the wifes tampoons to use as a scent bomb.



May be better than Doe in Heat, but I'm not convinced that it's worth the effort.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 25, 2007)

snipehunter said:


> I steal a couple of the wifes tampoons to use as a scent bomb.  It works great.



Sure does...

Unused of course!


----------



## urbaneruralite (Oct 25, 2007)

outdoordon said:


> I think a big mistake people make is leaving their rope hang. I think it defeats the purpose of climbing up the tree if you are going to leave something hanging with your scent all over it.



Try coated clothesline. The plastic doesn't hold scent.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 25, 2007)

Public land I get in very early and hunt excape routes, as the rest of the hunters come in at day light they'll run right to you.


----------



## white74horse (Oct 25, 2007)

When checking a new area get a map either paper or on computer and mark where you see deer or sign, you will be surprised when you see the patterns and loops they travel.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 25, 2007)

When bow hunting, find yourself a big spider web (they are all over where I hunt) and pull it off with a stick.   Hang that stick in a limb near your stand so that the strands hang down loosely.   The slightest breeze will cause it to move and you can watch the wind that way.  No need to buy fancy "wind spray".


----------



## potsticker (Oct 25, 2007)

Dang if you whipper snappers havent got this old salt some things to work on. One of my favorites, after the season has started for a bout a week, if you know where some nice bucks are laid up, get up wind and scrape about a man sized  area around a tree. Pour a few drops of tinks on the outside of the area. Start to rattle and grunt and start breaking every branch close, drop the antlers and use your can about twice. Grunt again and just get that old gun up and see the best deer on the property!


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Oct 25, 2007)

Keep a cotton ball in your pocket. Pull off a tiny piece and release to check the wind.

When sighting in your gun tape the ballistics to the side of your gun that way if you have a long shot you know how high you need to aim.


----------



## SkyHigh (Oct 28, 2007)

I always take a couple pair of rubber surgeons gloves (rubber cleaning gloves will work too) in my hunting pack so that I can field dress the deer with little mess. That way when I am done my hands are clean and I can just throw away the gloves. My buddies always make fun of me but, atleast my hands are clean!!

Also, I clear the trail to my stand, sticks, pinecones, leaves whatever. No noise is good noise.


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 28, 2007)

*For wet boots*

Last week while tracking a doe I had shot, I got water in my boots. For the next morning's hunt I used 1 gal zip loc bags over my socks to keep my feet dry (boots did not have time to dry out).  Worked good and I have size 12 feet.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 28, 2007)

SGADawg said:


> Last week while tracking a doe I had shot, I got water in my boots. For the next morning's hunt I used 1 gal zip loc bags over my socks to keep my feet dry (boots did not have time to dry out).  Worked good and I have size 12 feet.



 get a boot dryer


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 29, 2007)

Tie a 6" piece of black sewing thread to your bow limb or gun. Makes a great wind detector. 

Put moleskin camo tape on your bow shelf or anywhere where you might hit anything to metal. It last a few years and is a great noise dampener. 

Un-used tampons has worked for years as sent dispersing pads. 1 will hold a 4 oz bottle of tinks. Use double ziplock bags to store and transport in. 

When making a mock scrape try to find a licking branch from another area and carefully tie above the scrape. Use plastic or latex goves when doing this and every other scent free trick you know. 

Wash hunting clothes in Arm & Hammer baking soda.If your wife does not complain too much sprinkle some in the dryer also. 

When the rut is on and you are going to your stand (daylight only) still hunt to your stand. 

Shoot all the yotes YOU can. This increases deer and turkey population. 

If you take a nap make sure you are strapped ,when in a stand.

If possible always use a rest when shooting a gun. This increases perfect shot placement.

Do not shoot the skunk unless he invades your 20 yard comfort zone. Give him every chance to leave the area. 

Never, I mean never leave your wife or girlfriend in the woods hunting before daylight without a flashlight. If you only have 1 leave it with her and go to your stand in the dark  or wait until you can see well enough to find your stand.


----------



## deedly (Oct 29, 2007)

When you walk in the woods, seems like the more you try to be quiet the more noise you make. So walk at an uneven pace and try to sound like a squirrel or turkeys. They are very noisy but the deer hardly pay attention to them.


----------

